# Funny polictical story!



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Probably a true story! 
Little BILL was in his 5th grade class when the teacher asked the
children what their fathers did for a living. All the typical answers
came up-fireman, policeman, salesman, doctor, lawyer, BILLwas being
uncharacteristically quiet, so the teacher asked him about his father.

"My father's an exotic dancer in a gay cabaret and takes off all his
clothes in front of other men and they put money in his underwear.
Sometimes, if the offer's really good, he'll go home with some guy and
make love with him for money."

The teacher, obviously shaken by this statement, hurriedly set the other
children to work on some exercises and took little Bill aside to ask
him, "Is that really true about your father?"

"No," said Bill, "he works for John Kerry, but I was too embarrassed
to say that in front of the other kids." vv

Got this from the Fuge!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: That is funny!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I thought you would get a kick out of this one.

We have the distinguished honor of being on the committee to raise
$5,000,000 for a monument of Bill Clinton. We originally wanted to put
him on Mt. Rushmore until we discovered there was not enough room for
two more faces.

We then decided to erect a statue of Bill Clinton in Washington, D.C.
Hall of Fame. We were in a quandary as to where the statue should be
placed. It was not proper to place it beside the statue of George
Washington, who never told a lie, or beside Jesse Jackson, who never
told the truth, since Bill Clinton could never tell the difference.

We finally decided to place it beside Christopher Columbus, the greatest
Democrat of them all. He left not knowing where he was going, and when
he got there he did not know where he was. He returned not knowing where
he had been, and did it all on someone else's money.

If you are one of the fortunate people who have anything left after
taxes, we expect a generous contribution to this worthwhile project.

Thank you. Bill Clinton Monument Committee

P.S. The Committee has raised $1.35 so far. Now let me get this
straight...Bill Clinton is getting $12 million for his
memoirs. His wife Hillary got $8 million for hers. That's $20 million
for memories from two people who for eight years
repeatedly testified, under oath, that they couldn't remember 
anything.
God Bless America !!!!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)




----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

NOt political but I thought it was pretty funny
Boudreaux's Accident

Boudreaux, out on the golf course in Pierre Part Leisure and Country
Club, gets hit wit a high speed ball right in de crotch. Writhing in
agony, he falls to de ground.

As soon as he could manage, he took himself to Doctor Thibodeaux
and ask, "How bad is it, Doc? I'm gonna be on my honeymoon next
week and my fiance is still a virgin in every way."

Doctor Thibodeaux tol him, "I'll have to put your ting in a splint to let
it get better and keep it straight. It should be okay by next week." So
he took four tongue depressors, make a neat little four-sided bandage
and wired it all together, an impressive work of art for Dr. Thibodeaux.

Boudreaux mentions none of this to his Clotile, marries, and goes on
his honeymoon to New Orleans.

Dat night, in the motel room at Motel 5, she rips open her blouse to
reveal a gorgeous set of knockers. Dis was the first time he saw them. 
She says proudly, "Boudreaux, you're the first, no one has ever touched
these breasts."

With dat Boudreaux whips off his pants and says, "Dat¹s nothing. Look
at dis! It's still in de CRATE!"


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Scroll down to read the whole thing :lol:

Question: What is the truest definition of Globalization?

Answer: Princess Diana's death.

Question: How come?

Answer: An English princess

with an Egyptian boyfriend

crashes in a French tunnel,

driving a German car

with a Dutch engine,

driven by a Belgian who was drunk

on Scottish whisky, (check the bottle before you change the spelling)

followed closely by Italian Paparazzi,

on Japanese motorcycles;

treated by an American doctor,

using Brazilian medicines.

This is sent to you by an American,

using Bill Gate's technology,

and you're probably reading this on your computer,

that uses Taiwanese chips,

and a Korean monitor,

assembled by Bangladeshi workers

in a Singapore plant,

transported by Indian lorry-drivers,

hijacked by Indonesians,

unloaded by Sicilian longshoremen,

and trucked to you by Mexican illegals.....

That, my friends, is Globalization


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Kerry's Clock 
LIAR'S CLOCK

A man died and went to heaven. As he stood in front of St. Peter at the Pearly Gates, he saw a huge wall of clocks behind him. He asked, "What are all those clocks for?"

St. Peter answered, "Those are Lie-Clocks. Everyone on Earth has a Lie-Clock. Every time you lie the hands on your clock will move."

"Oh," said the man, "whose clock is that?"

"That's Mother Teresa's. The hands have never moved, indicating that "she never told a lie."

"Incredible," said the man.

"And whose clock is that one?"

St. Peter responded, "That's Abraham Lincoln's clock. The hands have moved twice, telling us that Abe told only two lies in his entire life."

"Where's Kerry's clock?" asked the man.

"Kerry's clock is in my office. I'm using it as a ceiling fan. "


----------

